# GROSSES PROBLEM ! Bitte helft mir!



## ChristianK (10. März 2004)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ihr seid mit meine letzte Anlaufstelle und hoffe, daß ihr mir helfen könnt. Ich habe derzeit ziemlich heftige Problem mit meinem Rechner, der ständig abstürzt. Ich habe WinXP drauf, einen Athlon mit 1,2Ghz und 512MB Ram. Das erste Mal stürzt er nach ca. 2 Stunden ab, während ich unter WinXP arbeite, sprich der Rechner geht (ohne blauen Bildschirm) aus und geht dann auch wieder sofort an. Das nächste Mal bis zum Absturz dauert es dann ca. 15 Minuten und danach im 5 Minuten Rhythmus. Dafür muß ich noch nicht mal irgendein Programm aufrufen, sondern der Rechner geht so oder so aus. Es ist auch schon mal vorgekommen, daß der Rechner ausging und es nicht mehr möglich war, ihn einzuschalten. Hab dann 1-2 Minuten gewartet und dann ging es wieder. Habe den Rechner schon aufgeschraubt, um zu schauen, ob ich irgendwas erkenne, aber Fehlanzeige. Alle Lüfter drehen sich. Ein Techniker aus einem Computer-Shop (der für die Überprüfung alleine 40 Euro verlangt), den ich anrief, meinte, daß es das Netzteil nicht sein könnte, sondern es sich vielmehr um ein Temperatur-Problem handeln könnte oder daß der Speicher defekt wäre. Wie kann ich das überprüfen ? Bzw. woran könnte es noch liegen ? Der Techniker meinte, daß er erst mal WinXP nochmal neu installieren würde, aber ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, daß es nur daran liegt, sondern das ein Hardware Defekt vorliegt. Hatte irgendeiner von euch auch schon mal so ein Problem ? Hab mir den Motherbard Monitor runtergeladen (mit deutschem Sprachpaket), aber ich blicke da nicht so recht durch, welche Daten davon wichtig sein könnten. Bitte helft mir. Vielen vielen Dank

Christian


----------



## fluessig (10. März 2004)

Ich denke Dir hilft nur viel probieren:
Du könntest dem Tipp mit dem Speicher nachgehen, wenn du mehr als einen Riegel hast. Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, dass 2 Speicherriegel kaputt gehen. Also lass den Rechner mit  nur einem Speicherriegel laufen. Dann mit dem anderen.
Wenn du eine alte Grafikkarte hast, dann tausche sie aus und überprüfe.
...
alles was du an Teilen hast kannst du so Schritt für Schritt austauschen und testen. Das wird mühsam, weil der Rechner ja erst nach 2 Stunden nicht mehr mag.

Wenn ich tippen müßte würde ich sagen, dass es am Netzgerät liegt. Aber dafür gibt es keinen Beweis.


----------



## DeeZ (10. März 2004)

*CPU-Kühler*

Hallo Christian,

so ähnlich wie bei dir, war es bei mir auch schon einmal aufgetreten. Hab auch vermutet, dass es bei mir am RAM liegen könnte, was es aber nicht war. Desweiteren bin ich darauf aufmerksam geworden, dass mein CPU-Kühler nicht mehr richtig funktionierte, da er ziemlich verstuabt war. Ihc nahm ihn also raus und säuberte ihn von den ganzen Staub und siehe da, es funktionierte. 
Ich hoffe also Mal, dass es bei dir auch helfen wird. Ansonsten auch Mal über den Kauf eines neuen Kühlers nachdenken. Lieber da Mal ein paar Euro ausgeben, als nachher eine neue CPU kaufen *müssen*.

DeeZ


----------



## Nessa (10. März 2004)

Bei mir war es ähnlich CPU-Kühler bzw. Ventilator verstaubt - aufschrauben reinigen bzw. bei Notebook am offenen Fenster arbeiten *gg* bzw. mit Legosteinen hochstellen *grins* (damit die kalte Luft unten ordentlich durchzieht) - was einem halt so alles einfällt - von Eiswürfeln würde ich eher abraten (Scherzerl).


----------



## ChristianK (10. März 2004)

Na gut, dann werde ich mich heute nachmittag mal dran setzen und alles auseinander bauen und mir auch speziell den CPU Lüfter mal anschauen und ggf. reinigen. Wenn alles nichts hilft, kann es ja nur noch am Netzteil liegen.
Ich danke euch für eure Tipps.

Christian


----------



## Carndret (10. März 2004)

Ist der Rechner neu oder lief der in der Konfiguration schon mal?
Ich würde auch darauf tippen, dass die CPU zu heiß wird, deshalb schaltet er auch nach den 2 Studen alle 5min aus, weil er dann schon seine Max. Temperatur erreicht hat und noch heiß ist. Wenn es nicht zu schwer ist, dann lass ihn doch mal laufen bis er abstürzt und wenn du bootest gehst du sofort ins BIOS und schaust wie heiß er ist. Oder du lädst dir ein Programm runter, das dir die Ventilatorgeschwindigkeit und die Temperatur in Windows anzeigt. Muss mal nach "fan speed", "cpu temperature" oder beidem zusammen schauen.
Ich nehme mal an dein Mainboard unterstützt diese Funktion - ist ja noch nicht so alt.


----------



## ChristianK (10. März 2004)

Mit dem BIOS ist eine sehr gute Idee. Lade mir mal die entsprechenden Progs runter. Danke schön


----------



## Moosehead (10. März 2004)

Hallo Christian, 

was steht denn in der Ereignisanzeige?
Dort sollte der Grund des Neustarts oder des Absturzes stehen. Es steht Quelle des Fehlers und Ereignis ID.
Mit diesen Angaben mal bei Microsoft oder bei Google suchen. Vielleicht bekommst Du dort herraus, woran es liegt.

Die Ereignisanzeige findest Du unter
Start/ Ausführen/ eventvwr

Viel Erfolg,
Moose


----------



## fluessig (11. März 2004)

Cool, den Event Viewer kannte ich auch noch nicht - nettes Tool.


----------



## vlap (11. März 2004)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall mal Windows XP neu drüberziehen. Dieses Problem hatte ich auch. Die Kiste ist mir runtergerauscht, so schnell konnte ich gar nicht schauen. Ich war überzeugt davon, das muss das Netzteil sein. Letztendlich bin ich draufgekommen, dass Downloadprogramme unter anderem Kazaa von dem noch Restdateien vorhanden waren diesen "zu Fall" gebracht hatten.

Aber der Eventviewer erschien mir auch ganz sinnvoll.


----------



## prax (18. April 2004)

Es passt zwar nicht hier rein aber ich muss es einfach loswerden. 
Also ein Freund von mir ruft mich an: Euda kannst ma du vieleicht helfen... u.s.w.
Er hatte das selbe Problem und er sagte die cpu is zu heiß und so. Ich zu ihm und PC auf -> OK wir stauben ab und reinigen die Lüftung -> problem noch da also kauft er sich eine Woche danach eine Wasserkühlung und lasst sie einbauen -> tadaa Problem gelöst. Tja ich weiß nicht warum aber irgendwann springt der PC nicht mehr an und er ruft mich wieder an und berichtet volgendes: Mei PC schwimmt in da gegend herum! -> natürlich nur ein idiom für:das wasser ist ausgelaufen -> also befor ihr mich fragt wie das passiert ist, ich hab keine Ahnung weiß nur dass er sich jetzt mehr mit seinem notebook beschäftigt


----------

